# Vape Shops: Germany and Surrounds?



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/18)

Hey guys, 

We will be travelling to Germany and surrounding countries (Belgium, Netherlands and Austria) next month. 

I would need to stock up on some juice before then, or would I? Are the vape shops plentiful or should I take as much as I can from here? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drikusw (19/6/18)

I would recommend you take from here. Much cheaper and in some countries they sell only 10ml juice. I have been in a few vape shops in Germany and personally I think we are light-years ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/6/18)

Can't really comment on the above mentioned countries, but I did find that in Athens the price of E-Liquid is quite high..

Not too sure if the same approach is carried out throughout the other European countries..

EDIT:
I did let one of the staff at a vape stand in Athens try Icy Cola from Ace of Vapes (@Mida Khan), and they were blown away!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

In Belgium you will only find juices without nicotine (it the law there) and not that many shops. As far as I know the Netherlands and Germany should not be a problem - try a Google search for the place(s) you will be visiting.

@Tom and @tool are from Germany and might be able to assist better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tool (19/6/18)

I would like to help, but I know nothing about pre made juices... Depending on where you go, watch out for Intaste Stores, they are the better ones. As Drikusw said, juicewise other Countrys are light-years ahead.

Here's a list:

InTaste Store Freiburg
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store Stuttgart
Shopping und Einzelhandel · Bahnhof



InTaste Store Wien
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store Köln
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store Darmstadt
Shopping und Einzelhandel



InTaste Store Böblingen
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store Linz
Shopping und Einzelhandel



InTaste Store Innsbruck
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store Neunkirchen
Geschäft für E-Zigaretten



InTaste Store München
Shopping und Einzelhandel



InTaste Store Reutlingen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/18)

Thanks for the great help guys! I guess I'll take most of what we need from here and buy one or two to try there. 

Again, thanks for the great feedback - you guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (19/6/18)

tool said:


> I would like to help, but I know nothing about pre made juices... Depending on where you go, watch out for Intaste Stores, they are the better ones. As Drikusw said, juicewise other Countrys are light-years ahead.
> 
> Here's a list:
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with Intaste being a top shop, however, there are a few other good ones around. There should be a decent store in every larger city. For Germany, at least. lookout for Dolcefumo and teufelswerk as well, they are well stocked up. We have a Teufelswerk store even in our small town.
Belgium and Netherlands is more difficult. In the latter there are more "coffee shops" then vape shops  Btw, I live at the border to the Netherlands...

Now for the "dilemma" with 10ml rations... this is not reality. Nowadays you get the 120ml bottles that are filled with 100ml overdosed juice. You have to fill it up with "nicotine shots" to your liking. Those shots you buy at the same vape-shop. Prices for 100/120ml bottles of good juice (!) is around 20-25€, plus shots (dont know the price for that....I use my own nic bunker base)
The following liquid is atm quite a seller: https://www.dolcefumo.de/liquids/va...lononmymind-100ml-120ml-1600-1678-detail.html
I can highly recommend that, it is the flavour of the most famous cake slice in Germany, the "Bienenstich" ("Bee Sting").

If you run out of juice.... never an issue in Germany. Postal services work like a charm here. Intaste can deliver next day, if ordered in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/18)

Tom said:


> Yes, I agree with Intaste being a top shop, however, there are a few other good ones around. There should be a decent store in every larger city. For Germany, at least. lookout for Dolcefumo and teufelswerk as well, they are well stocked up. We have a Teufelswerk store even in our small town.
> Belgium and Netherlands is more difficult. In the latter there are more "coffee shops" then vape shops  Btw, I live at the border to the Netherlands...
> 
> Now for the "dilemma" with 10ml rations... this is not reality. Nowadays you get the 120ml bottles that are filled with 100ml overdosed juice. You have to fill it up with "nicotine shots" to your liking. Those shots you buy at the same vape-shop. Prices for 100/120ml bottles of good juice (!) is around 20-25€, plus shots (dont know the price for that....I use my own nic bunker base)
> ...




This reply changes my mind...


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Good luck for your trip @ace_d_house_cat 
We want to see some pictures !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (19/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This reply changes my mind...


in what regard?

I have been travelling all over the world, my suggestion would be to take your favourite juices from SA, enough for the whole trip. Then check for vape shops and bring back some juices that you can get only with difficulty

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/6/18)

@ace_d_house_cat 


Tom said:


> bring back some juices that you can get only with difficulty



let us know we can buy some from there lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/18)

Tom said:


> in what regard?
> 
> I have been travelling all over the world, my suggestion would be to take your favourite juices from SA, enough for the whole trip. Then check for vape shops and bring back some juices that you can get only with difficulty



Sounds like a good idea. Thanks. 

@Silver I will do, we are off to the German MotoGP!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (19/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Thanks.
> 
> @Silver I will do, we are off to the German MotoGP!


Oh my hat!!!

Very jealous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MaDame (19/6/18)

I asked my daughter and husband to bring me some juice from Germany. They only had 2-3 days there and found very little. When they managed to find Vape shops, assistants were less than helpful when - because of the language barrier - they had difficulty communicating.. They came back to SA saying vaping is WAY better and bigger here. In Germany and Italy, by comparison, there were much fewer vapers but many, many smokers.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh my hat!!!
> 
> Very jealous!



We do one or two every year. In our few years of going we haven't seen any of our boys (DBinder, BBinder or Marquez) win the race... We've seen them win the title on the day, but not the actual race...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Thanks.
> 
> @Silver I will do, we are off to the German MotoGP!



That's amazing @ace_d_house_cat 
Enjoy it !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald (19/6/18)

Hey @ace_d_house_cat ,

You will be absolutely fine in Germany. I secind what @Tom said, look out for the Intaste and Dolcefumo stores. They are scattered throughout the country. I also disagree with what was said above regarding the language barrier. There will always be someone willing to help, even with some broken English. You may get some less-than-friendly people, but they are the minority.

Also, if you can don't go for the 10ml juices. It is expensive and you will get much farther with the top-up ones.

Do you know exactly where in Germany you will be?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thanks for the great help guys! I guess I'll take most of what we need from here and buy one or two to try there.
> 
> Again, thanks for the great feedback - you guys rock!



@ace_d_house_cat 
@Rob Fisher was in Germany recently, though I'm sure that he carried his own stock with him. Nevertheless, he posted about his experiences here

Perhaps you could do the same when you return?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (19/6/18)

MaDame said:


> I asked my daughter and husband to bring me some juice from Germany. They only had 2-3 days there and found very little. When they managed to find Vape shops, assistants were less than helpful when - because of the language barrier - they had difficulty communicating.. They came back to SA saying vaping is WAY better and bigger here. In Germany and Italy, by comparison, there were much fewer vapers but many, many smokers.


In 2 or 3 days it is difficult anywhere in the world. Also for a german tourist coming to SA 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/6/18)

Dewald said:


> Hey @ace_d_house_cat ,
> 
> You will be absolutely fine in Germany. I secind what @Tom said, look out for the Intaste and Dolcefumo stores. They are scattered throughout the country. I also disagree with what was said above regarding the language barrier. There will always be someone willing to help, even with some broken English. You may get some less-than-friendly people, but they are the minority.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I think I'll take a few juices from this side and wing it when I get there. I hear ze Germans are a friendly bunch so I don't think I'd have any issues there. I've been checking a few German vape sites and they're punting quite a bit of 60 and 100ml juices...

The trip is as follows: Munich - Brussels - Amsterdam - Leipzig - Chemnitz - Vienna - Munich


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @ace_d_house_cat
> @Rob Fisher was in Germany recently, though I'm sure that he carried his own stock with him. Nevertheless, he posted about his experiences here
> 
> Perhaps you could do the same when you return?



I definitely will, I hope this thread stay open so I can share my feedback!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I definitely will, I hope this thread stay open so I can share my feedback!



The threads on this forum never close @ace_d_house_cat


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Munich - Brussels - Amsterdam - Leipzig - Chemnitz - Vienna - Munich



Oh my gosh @ace_d_house_cat - what a trip!
Now I can't wait to see the photos!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (20/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The trip is as follows: Munich - Brussels - Amsterdam - Leipzig - Chemnitz - Vienna - Munich



That is useful info, now I can help you better:

A great vape shop in Vienna is City Vape https://cityvape.eu/

In Munich there is a Intaste store: https://www.google.com/search?clien...k1j0i131i67k1j0i10k1j0i20i263k1.0.CTTP1umScVs

If you are interested in High-End, there is an outlet of the Taifun manufacturer in Leipzig: https://www.smokerstore-leipzig.de/

Finally in Chemnitz and Leipzig: https://www.e-zigarette-24.com/

I think that should get you busy on your trip

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/6/18)

Tom said:


> That is useful info, now I can help you better:
> 
> A great vape shop in Vienna is City Vape https://cityvape.eu/
> 
> ...



Wow, what a great help this will be, thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Tom (20/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Wow, what a great help this will be, thanks for taking the time!


yeah, you will not have an issue finding some liquids that you cannot get in SA.
There are now a few really good juices from Germany:
https://www.intaste.de/Pistazie-Baklava_1
https://www.intaste.de/index.php?k=671&lang=eng
https://www.intaste.de/navi.php?k=579&lang=eng

These recommendations are all in the Bakery/Dessert category... if you are into it then give it a try. All the big stores have testing stations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/6/18)

Tom said:


> yeah, you will not have an issue finding some liquids that you cannot get in SA.
> There are now a few really good juices from Germany:
> https://www.intaste.de/Pistazie-Baklava_1
> https://www.intaste.de/index.php?k=671&lang=eng
> ...



Bakery and dessert juices are among our favourites. I am very excited about this now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaDame (20/6/18)

Tom said:


> In 2 or 3 days it is difficult anywhere in the world. Also for a german tourist coming to SA
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Noooo! Come to South Africa, there's a vape shop on every corner with lovely friendly people ready to sell you any amount of goodies!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

As promised guys, some pics from the trip: 




















































What and extraordinary feeling seeing out boy Binder bring home his first ever Moto2 win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------

